# Which street in Polanco to live?



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

We have spent the last few days looking at apts. in Polanco and really really like it. It is a beautiful area with lots to do. 

We have a few options and are wondering which location in Polanco is the best, with these considerations.

1. Traffic: My husband will be driving to Prado Sur for work. 
2. Safety ( it seems like all of Polanco is pretty safe, is that right?)
3. Convenience to grocery store, restaurants, etc.

A. is on Suderman between Horacio and Homero.
B. Schiller right near Masaryk.
C. LaMartine between Horatio and Homero.
D. Arquimedes between Homero and Ejercito National (our favorite apartment by far, however the traffic seems to be really bad on this street) 

If anyone has any insight on these locations we would really appreciate it! We have seen so many places it is pretty overwhelming and hard too make a decision. Thank you so much in advance!

If there is anyone reading this thinking of living in Polanco it seems like a great place to live if you don't want to have to drive everywhere, and it has a hip trendy vibe. Alot of charm.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

burgh'rs_in_mexico said:


> We have spent the last few days looking at apts. in Polanco and really really like it. It is a beautiful area with lots to do.
> 
> We have a few options and are wondering which location in Polanco is the best, with these considerations.
> 
> ...


Well, you have chosen probably one of the best locations in Mexico to live in!!  Nice for you.... Anyway, all of them are right there in Polanco... And you are on luck!! hehehe, if your favorite apartment is on Arquimedes then you should probably take it... All of them are really near the Shopping Center "Pabellon Polanco".. you have everything you need there... You also have "Antara" another Shopping Center near where you live (or would live)... We are talking about a 5-10 mins. driving distance... as you might already seen, Mexico is a really big city and it is ALMOST impossible to have everything near (walking distance)... But you should definitely go for the Polanco Area if you can afford it... and you got the best hotels nearby if you receive a few visits along the year...

Polanco is a very safe location in Mexico and it pretty close to everywhere... near downtown too (on car obviously)... 

One minor setback would be traffic, but you are going to find a lot of traffic everywhere in Mexico city... But if you don't leave Polanco Area that much then its the best place to live in...

I would recommend (if you are open to suggestions) searching for houses in Interlomas, Santa Fe, La Herradura, Tecamachalco... The big setback there is that it is not near the center or downtown, you have everything you need on those areas though, but if you are planning on going to downtown, then it might take a while since traffice would be terrific...

But to tell you the truth, if I were you, I would take the apartment at Arquimedes and be done with it!!  So, let me know how it went!! And good luck in Mexico.. It is a beautiful city with lots of things to do!! Don't get desperate with traffic, at the end you will get used to it!!


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

I forgot to tell you, if you at the end don't want the Arquimides apartment, then the other ones you listed are as good as the Arquimides one!! location-wise... so, all is up to you...


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

By the way, I forgot to mention!! Prado Sur is nearby Polanco, and although he would have to take his car (most-likely), it would be a very short drive... hope this helps..


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

Maundler said:


> By the way, I forgot to mention!! Prado Sur is nearby Polanco, and although he would have to take his car (most-likely), it would be a very short drive... hope this helps..



Thank you for your response! It is good to hear that any of those locations is good. It is just hard to know without spending much time there. Polanco is really really nice, and we saw some great apartments. It is ideal because I won't have a car and can walk around during the day.

We saw some FABULOUS apartments in Santa Fe, but didn't want to have to drive everywhere. I would be stuck inside most of the time. In the end we like the city living vibe of Polanco vs. more suburban feel of Santa Fe and Interlomas. We live in the suburbs in the US and just want something different. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Maundler (Jul 30, 2010)

burgh'rs_in_mexico said:


> Thank you for your response! It is good to hear that any of those locations is good. It is just hard to know without spending much time there. Polanco is really really nice, and we saw some great apartments. It is ideal because I won't have a car and can walk around during the day.
> 
> We saw some FABULOUS apartments in Santa Fe, but didn't want to have to drive everywhere. I would be stuck inside most of the time. In the end we like the city living vibe of Polanco vs. more suburban feel of Santa Fe and Interlomas. We live in the suburbs in the US and just want something different. Thanks for your help.


I am glad I was able to help!  

I go to Mexico every time I can, and I hang out in Polanco very often. I love that area. I used to live in Satelite, quite far from downtown and I am used to living in suburbs. So I kind of like it, and being born and raised in Mexico get you used to traffic.. But I can imagine it would be very stressful if you are not used to REALLY big cities! 

I hope you find it nice there in Mexico. Let me know when you are all settled down and let me know how you are finding the experience in living in Mexico.

Best to both of you.


----------



## northernerindf (Jun 20, 2010)

Location wise, if its in Polanco, your walking distances will be pretty much the same.

Arquimedes and LaMartine are two of the main streets in Polanco and traffic is always crazy. The reason for this is nearly EVERYONE either going from North to South (LaMartine) or South to North (Arquimedes) in the city takes them when the other main arteries (Periferico or Circuito) are jammed.

Also don't underestimate noise, a 1st floor or 2nd floor apt on Arquimedes or Lamartine during the day, feels like your living ON a freeway. Even though at night the traffic is not as bad. 

Pluses to living on Arquimedes or LaMartine is that its closer to the metro, which is on Arquimedes and Horacio. But again, if you live in Polanco the metro is at most 6-7 locks away.

If its near Masaryk you can't go wrong, though its also likely to be more pricey. As a rule of thumb, the further south in Polanco you go it gets more pricey (Campos Eliseos is pricier than Masaryk). Further north its more affordable, something on Ejercito Nacional is surely to be less pricey than something on Horacio or Homero. (Though note the other side of Ejercito is called Granada, which is still ok, but not polanco). 

Anyways, hope these tips help out


----------



## burgh'rs_in_mexico (Jul 24, 2010)

northernerindf said:


> Location wise, if its in Polanco, your walking distances will be pretty much the same.
> 
> Arquimedes and LaMartine are two of the main streets in Polanco and traffic is always crazy. The reason for this is nearly EVERYONE either going from North to South (LaMartine) or South to North (Arquimedes) in the city takes them when the other main arteries (Periferico or Circuito) are jammed.
> 
> ...


Thank you northernindf! Fortunately the Arquimedies is on the 6th floor, it may be our only option. No none wants to rent an apartment that has to billed to a company, for tax purposes. Without a huge upcharge at least. So we will take what we can get in Polanco!


----------

